# Talk to me about tripe



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought 2 2# frozen chubs of ground green tripe at the pet food store today. It is made by Blue Ridge Beef is anyone is familiar with that company? It was $2.67 a chub which seems like a decent price to me. Is it?

Is the ground any good? I know that tripe fresh from the animal is best but I honestly don't see myself ever dealing with that mess! I mean I love my dogs and all but there is a limit and handling fresh cow stomach that stinks is way past my limit!

Now that I have it how often do I feed it? I assume that it also requires a slow introduction to avoid gastric upset? I just introduced duck to them on Saturday so I won't be able to add this for a week or so. So any info you can give me on ground green tripe would be much appreciated!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dogs will love it...It smells like crap...feed a tiny amount at first for awhile..here's some great info about tripe...GreenTripe.Com Main Index


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

I just introduced green tripe to my dogs. It's like crack to them. I really was hoping they wouldn't like it. Looks like I'm going to have to stock up on it. The things we do for our dogs. *SMH*


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have only fed ground tripe because that's how it comes. And yes my dogs love it 

i just open a container and give them spoonfuls here and there until it's gone. usually three pounds will last about four days. 

Then when i think about it or run across it in the freezer, I open another container. i don't really try to give them a certain amount. I also have some that's mixed with trachea and something else, I forget.

Mine don't come in chubs, though. I am figuring out that stuff in chubs is way too gooey for my taste, and I can't see any of the ingredients. The tripe I get is coarsely ground and comes in something like a big cottage cheese container.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs love tripe.....if you order from my pet carnivore or hare today, i think you can get tripe that isn't ground..

personally, i think ground is fine. they get enough of a workout....

next time we have a greentripe.com order, i'm going to find someone to sell me a few....because my dogs don't eat whole meals of it....but it's a great side dish for them.

i personally think tripe is very beneficial.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I have a 2lb chub of it in my freezer I need to defrost. It's the same one I fed to the frenchies and whippet when I lived in PA....so I can't wait to feel that lovely texture and smell that lovely smell again...*barf*


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I buy whole tripe at about £3 for 15kg and cut it up into massive chunks for the boys and they adore it, and after a while you get used to the smell


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I also feed tripe on occasion (My Pet Carnivore), my dogs love it. I make ice cubes of it and give them one every now and then with their meals, it's easier for me to deal with the smell if it's frozen. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

pogo said:


> I buy whole tripe at about £3 for 15kg and cut it up into massive chunks for the boys and they adore it, and after a while you get used to the smell


I want some of that whole stuff....


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I purchased some dried tripe. Comes in small blocks which I rehydrate and mix in with her meals now and then. I also give her some dried tripe that comes in little thin circular pieces, which I give her as a treat. She loves it.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I sometimes buy ground, but mainly buy the chunks/strips that My Pet Carnivore sells. They get some with their meals a few times a week.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

doesnt arf make my dog fart though,lol,karen


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

I personally don't buy ground, only because I can get it whole, fresh. I buy 10-13lbs of fresh tripe...boy it is fun to cut up!! :yuck: HUGE SLAB!! Intersting to look at lol but Copper loves this stuff so I will do anything for him. 

I can tell you that I feed him a whole meal of it 12-13oz. I started out small at first, 1-2 tbs, but only the first few times, then I just tested him on a whole meal and he did great, but not every dog is the same. 

I feed it at least twice a week as a full meal or I will switch it up and feed a few frozen cubes from an ice cube trays for a tasty treat daily. I love the health benefits from tripe so it is a weekly/daily must in our house.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I can buy it frozen in big chunks for NZ$5 per kg. Can also get ground into pellets frozen but that is over twice the price which is too much for me.

Dog loves it.

I have a special chopping board for tripe and always wear gloves for cutting up, just have to watch the little bits that fly off sometimes.


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

sozzle said:


> I can buy it frozen in big chunks for NZ$5 per kg. Can also get ground into pellets frozen but that is over twice the price which is too much for me.
> 
> Dog loves it.
> 
> I have a special chopping board for tripe and always wear gloves for cutting up, just have to watch the little bits that fly off sometimes.


HA - funny you say that. I thought it would be great to grind it up, so I could manage it better... OH BOY!! I put it through the meat grinder and I regretted it. LOL. Itty bitty bits splatted on the cabitnets, under the cabinets. I think next time I will just cut in manable chunks and freeze as is.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

VizslaMama said:


> HA - funny you say that. I thought it would be great to grind it up, so I could manage it better... OH BOY!! I put it through the meat grinder and I regretted it. LOL. Itty bitty bits splatted on the cabitnets, under the cabinets. I think next time I will just cut in manable chunks and freeze as is.


I wish I could get it this way, (wanna send me some) LOL Much better for the dental/jaw workout when it's in this form...I can get it like this but I don't want to get the whole thing from a cow and truck it around in my car then cut it up and freeze it...I wanna buy it already done for me..hahahah


----------



## VizslaMama (Feb 15, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> I wish I could get it this way, (wanna send me some) LOL Much better for the dental/jaw workout when it's in this form...I can get it like this but I don't want to get the whole thing from a cow and truck it around in my car then cut it up and freeze it...I wanna buy it already done for me..hahahah


Would love too!!! - I doubt it will be allowed across the boarder :suspicious: LOL We are lucky that the place we get it from has it in a plastic bag in a a box. We just have to cut peices off and deal with it. It cuts quite easily, but totally understand that it is still a long process. I think its a great price @0.76lb.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't feed full PMR, but half. And I haven't really eased into it. I first fed tripe by buying the Tripe Supermix from MPC. I think it's 50% tripe. I gave my girl a pound of it for breakfast one morning, and she took it like a champ, first time around. I guess I'm pretty lucky. I gave about 8 oz to my boy, and he did great as well. I swear they can be at the back of the house, and smell the container open. They adore it!!!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I just bought some tripe too. I've been feeding it like a snack to allow for any "upsets". Haven't had any, at least Scotty hasn't. Blaise absolutely refuses to eat any. He looks so insulted when I try to give him a piece.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I bought 2 2# frozen chubs of ground green tripe at the pet food store today. It is made by Blue Ridge Beef is anyone is familiar with that company? It was $2.67 a chub which seems like a decent price to me. Is it?!


I was talking about Blue Ridge Beef a couple of weeks ago, I guess ppl have issues with the company being unable to tell you what is in their mixes as far as how much bone and what not...for example their natural mix has liver, tongue, tripe, and something else but they won't disclose the amounts of each....

IDK I have ordered from them in the past, actually I ordered the natural mix with no ill effects...but I do question the company, so I have stopped ordering their grounds and mixes...but if I get desperate for variety I may go back, I'm torn...


----------



## HighDrive (Dec 15, 2011)

Whiteleo I will send you some! LOL 

I feed tripe pretty regularly, I get the whole stomach and usually get several a month so I always have it laying around. I usually just cut into strips and freeze in 1 or 4lb bags. I try to keep it about a single strip to a bag/serving so they aren't a bunch of little ribbons of tripe. The dogs love it, they actually much prefer the fresh non ground version.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I was talking about Blue Ridge Beef a couple of weeks ago, I guess ppl have issues with the company being unable to tell you what is in their mixes as far as how much bone and what not...for example their natural mix has liver, tongue, tripe, and something else but they won't disclose the amounts of each....
> 
> IDK I have ordered from them in the past, actually I ordered the natural mix with no ill effects...but I do question the company, so I have stopped ordering their grounds and mixes...but if I get desperate for variety I may go back, I'm torn...


Well this is disappointing! At this point BRB is my only source of affordable, convenient tripe. My issue with ordering online is that shipping makes it SO pricey. I will try it with my dogs and hope it goes well.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Well this is disappointing! At this point BRB is my only source of affordable, convenient tripe. My issue with ordering online is that shipping makes it SO pricey. I will try it with my dogs and hope it goes well.


They actually just re-did their whole website and now list ingredients as well as an analysis for all of their mixes.. here's the link for the tripe: Blue Ridge Beef: Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I order tripe from Hare Today, usually the 5 lb. ground chubs (a bit cheaper this way.) I did order whole slabs of tripe once... ummm, well, yuck. I had to handle it in order to cut it into strips that my dog could deal with. I think I'll stick with ground from now on... :shocked:

But you do get used to the smell--- and Mateo loves the stuff. From what I understand, tripe is considered more of a staple in Europe; maybe less so here. I will always have some on hand to feed several times per week. 

I have posted this before, but here is another look at the benefits of green tripe: No Guts No Glory2


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we just do without....LOL when we're going to order from either hare today or my pet carnivore.....depending on what i want.

those shipping costs are something, aren't they?

i just ordered rabbit heads so they could have a bony meal with brains....and they are gorgeous, these heads...wish they had left the eyes, but oh well...

i spent as much on shipping as i did the heads. 

it was soooooooooooooo worth it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> we just do without....LOL when we're going to order from either hare today or my pet carnivore.....depending on what i want.
> 
> those shipping costs are something, aren't they?
> 
> ...


Hey re,

I have a source for a much better rabbit for you, it maybe not as pretty as Marys but she does feed her rabbits better, not from a bag...If your interested let me know and I'll give you her email addy, she belongs to the co-op


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

HighDrive said:


> Whiteleo I will send you some! LOL
> 
> I feed tripe pretty regularly, I get the whole stomach and usually get several a month so I always have it laying around. I usually just cut into strips and freeze in 1 or 4lb bags. I try to keep it about a single strip to a bag/serving so they aren't a bunch of little ribbons of tripe. The dogs love it, they actually much prefer the fresh non ground version.


I'd love some! My husband travels up and down the I-5 corridor regularly...Where are you again?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's what her husband lives for...driving up and down I5 picking up assorted food for the dogs...LOL

yes, please, robin, email me the name....

i've never had mary's rabbits and most likely, never will.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> we just do without....LOL when we're going to order from either hare today or my pet carnivore.....depending on what i want.
> 
> those shipping costs are something, aren't they?
> 
> ...


Oh. The shipping. It kills me.

Am seriously searching for other sources for meat-- good prices. There is a coop in the area; I am going to try ordering from them next month, maybe.

Also, I just got a tip about a new "Western Beef" that just opened on the upper west side-- supposed to have a lot of hard-to-find meat products with pretty good prices...

I do like Hare Today for their products and variety.

But, yeah. The shipping makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

did you join the carnivore's list on yahoo groups?

i'm not at my desktop so i don't have the link....when i get back there, all of ten feet away, i'll find it.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there any value to the canned Tripette? It doesn't really smell..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know...never fed it...but if you can't get it elsewhere , like from hare today or greentripe.com, then try it and see.

maybe someone who has used it will come on board and give it a review.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

magicre said:


> did you join the carnivore's list on yahoo groups?
> 
> i'm not at my desktop so i don't have the link....when i get back there, all of ten feet away, i'll find it.


CarnivoreFeed-Supplier : Carnivore feeders and feed suppliers

here's the link. i could swear there was someone asking about a supplier in manhattan.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven't been able to find tripe locally. I'd love to feed it though. Everyone here seems to rave about it


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

I have fed Tripett and no it does not stink. At all. And that's part of my issue with it. If real, natural tripe is supposed to knock you the eff out for three days straight because of its unholy odour, how processed is the Tripett stuff if it doesn't smell at all?

That said, I have NOT done any research into Tripett to see where they source their tripe and how it is processed. For the sake of our fur kids, the less processed the food stuffs they get, the better. Plus, is the Tripett can BPA free? I don't know the answer, I'm just asking.

Also, tripe is another thing that I would prefer to feed from grass fed animals ONLY.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Maritan said:


> I have fed Tripett and no it does not stink. At all. And that's part of my issue with it. If real, natural tripe is supposed to knock you the eff out for three days straight because of its unholy odour, how processed is the Tripett stuff if it doesn't smell at all?
> 
> That said, I have NOT done any research into Tripett to see where they source their tripe and how it is processed. For the sake of our fur kids, the less processed the food stuffs they get, the better. Plus, is the Tripett can BPA free? I don't know the answer, I'm just asking.
> 
> Also, tripe is another thing that I would prefer to feed from grass fed animals ONLY.


I beg to differ, before really getting into tripe, I fed Tripeett, and I always keep cans on stock for the rescues..It does stink, not sure if your just getting old cans or what but the cans really smell, I never buy the beef tripe, though I always go for the lamb, and venison tripe..'
'
If your buying tripe that isn't grass fed, then our definitely not getting the full benefits..


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Maritan said:


> I have fed Tripett and no it does not stink. At all. And that's part of my issue with it. If real, natural tripe is supposed to knock you the eff out for three days straight because of its unholy odour, how processed is the Tripett stuff if it doesn't smell at all?
> 
> That said, I have NOT done any research into Tripett to see where they source their tripe and how it is processed. For the sake of our fur kids, the less processed the food stuffs they get, the better. Plus, is the Tripett can BPA free? I don't know the answer, I'm just asking.
> 
> Also, tripe is another thing that I would prefer to feed from grass fed animals ONLY.


That is pretty much what I was thinking--- fresh, green tripe should really blow you over (at least at first, until you get used to it) with it's smell...

A good rule, I believe, as it pertains to raw feeding: the less "convenient" something is, the better. Fresh is best.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> CarnivoreFeed-Supplier : Carnivore feeders and feed suppliers
> 
> here's the link. i could swear there was someone asking about a supplier in manhattan.


Yes-- I think this was the group I checked into awhile ago, but they were having real issues with internal "strife", transportation problems, etc.-- I think they have since gotten it together. I will look to join...

Thank you


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I beg to differ, before really getting into tripe, I fed Tripeett, and I always keep cans on stock for the rescues..It does stink, not sure if your just getting old cans or what but the cans really smell, I never buy the beef tripe, though I always go for the lamb, and venison tripe..'
> '
> If your buying tripe that isn't grass fed, then our definitely not getting the full benefits..


Or! Or! :biggrin: The cans you were getting were so old that they had spoilt and were starting to stink like real tripe. eace:

Yes, I was buying the beef tripe. Never saw lamb/ venison tripe available. I'll have to look for that. It was supposed to be fresh. Well, as fresh as canned stuff can be. hwell:


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

Did some quick research and below is what I found. Here we are, trying so hard to replicate what our dogs would eat in the wild and then we unintentionally feed them stuff like vegetable gum and garlic (which I thought was bad for dogs??)! No thanks.

This is not a knock on anyone that does feed Tripett to their dogs and I'm sure this is better than no tripe at all. Me, personally, I'm sticking with frozen chubs, not canned goods.

Green Beef Tripe – Original formula: Beef Tripe, Water, Garlic and Vegetable Gum
Green Lamb Tripe - New Zealand Lamb Tripe, Garlic, Vegetable Gum, Menhaden Fish Oil, Glucosamine, Chondroitin
Green Venison – New Zealand Venison Tripe, Water, Garlic, Vegetable Gum
Green Beef Tripe, Duck & Salmon - Beef Tripe, Water, Salmon, Duck, Garlic, Menhaden Fish Oil, Glucosamine, Chondrotin 

Vegetable gums – comprise the starchy liquid that results when assorted vegetables are cooked. Vegetable gums are made by cooking down assorted vegetables until a thick, starchy gum is produced. this helps hold ingredients together in a consistent mixture. – basically you notice when you open the can it comes out the same shape as the can. not really needed i think. but it kinda keeps everything together and smelling fresh and a more natural way of preserving the food.

Menhaden fish – meal is the clean, dried, ground tissue of undecomposed whole fish or fish cuttings, either or both, with or without the extraction of part of the oil. Menhaden fishmeal, a type of fish not suitable for human consumption, is a good source of protein, oils, Omega fatty acids and is highly palatable.

Finally, they source their tripe from the highest quality human grade sources. That does not tell me that it is grass fed, because grain fed beef is also considered human grade.

Read more: Review: Pet Kind Tripett


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Is there any value to the canned Tripette? It doesn't really smell..


So that's where all our tripe goes?!

Anything in a can has been cooked, if that helps. 
Never seen tripe on its own in a can in New Zealand although Zeal and Kiwipeak put it in their canned dog food.
I buy it raw and frozen in big squares.


----------

